#   ( )

## cytochrom

: 
http://www.wehrmacht-awards.com/foru...d.php?t=581077
E-52 "K&#246;ln" = R-310 "Dozor"
Schwabenland = R-673 "Melnik"
Torn.Fu.g = R-105  -105  ,     .     67 , 20  ?
Mw.E.c = R-311  (schematic is almost identical) 		
15 W.S.E.a (or "b") >>> R-104.

  .

----------

1963

----------


## cytochrom

.    .

----------


## RN3DBQ

http://forum.antradio.ru/viewtopic.p...7ee207f728ee19

----------


## UA5O

,     .    ,     .   ,       ,     .        .

----------


## RT5Q

> ,       ,     .


 .     .            2-3  .  .  ,  , ,  .    2-3  . :Super:

----------


## cytochrom

: 
http://www.wehrmacht-awards.com/foru...d.php?t=581077
E-52 "K&#246;ln" = R-310 "Dozor"
Schwabenland = R-673 "Melnik"
Torn.Fu.g = R-105  -105  ,     .     67 , 20  ?
Mw.E.c = R-311  (schematic is almost identical) 		
15 W.S.E.a (or "b") >>> R-104.

  .

----------

1963

----------

!!!    ,  ...

----------

*UA5O*,    .        .
      "*..  ....*"     ?      ?

  ""  -4 ,  ? -160 ,-223.      ?       . -   ""   ,-        , -  ,  . " ".         .    ,-     ,   .
  -160  .  .  .

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

> ...   ,   ,       ,       .      ,   .            RCA,  67,63, 68, 67, 66,   ..          .        .    ,   ,  60 .      .          -5,      !   ,   !    ,      .     ,   ...       ...   ....    ...   ,   , 6-   ,  500  .


, - ,    ,  ""    .    ""         UB5 !
          .   "" -     - "" ,  -52 "ʸ"     .
     ""    ,     ,       ,     !

----------

*UA5O*,   .         .
  .
       .     .        ?             .
   ""    ,   .         ,                .
  .    .   ,  .    ,  1988      -021.        ,   20   .   2-3 .          .     .
      ,          .  2-3  .  .  -       3000-5000.    .  . 
   .

*nostromo*, . . -2. -857. 
   .   ?   .   .

----------


## 4L1FL

> , - ,    ,  ""    .    ""         UB5 !
>           .   "" -     - "" ,  -52 "ʸ"     .
>      ""    ,     ,       ,     !


  , ,  ...   ,   ,     ,       1968  ,  , .    !!!!       ,  .           , -250, -310, -309, , -,  ..    ,  ,       !!!!       .      ,   100%    .   ,  ""  ...       ...     ,        100  ...        ...     30-40    ...  -   ,   ,  -     ....    .           ...      ???      ....   ,     ....

----------


## cytochrom

: 
http://www.wehrmacht-awards.com/foru...d.php?t=581077
E-52 "K&#246;ln" = R-310 "Dozor"
Schwabenland = R-673 "Melnik"
Torn.Fu.g = R-105  -105  ,     .     67 , 20  ?
Mw.E.c = R-311  (schematic is almost identical) 		
15 W.S.E.a (or "b") >>> R-104.

  .

----------

1963

----------

UA5O !
      .            .    !    ()              ,        .       .  ,      .  ,  ,      -. ,     ( )    ,    .    (  !)       ( ,  !). ,     .     80-       ,            (     !).      (!)   -   1945  (    ),    - ,    , ,     .         ! ( ,           -    !).  :    (   !) 20 ,  -      ,   .                 .

----------

ur4ijz

----------

,   ,           .
   . 
  ,       -81  30 .   300    3Z-500. ::::  (   .)

*  28 ():*

*nostromo*,   .         #7   #12  UA5O.
       80    .
  ,  ,   .  - .
 . -     ,   -311, -310, -104,-105   .    227    .?? ,   311    ?    ?   ,   60 ,          .
       , .         47  49 .      ,   .

----------


## nostromo

> . -     ,   -311, -310, -104,-105


 ,      -311  -104? -105  ,     ...




> ,   311    ?    ?


 ,         ...    .

----------


## UN-NS

> .  .


     ?      ,            -  ?         ?     .   -    .        ,    ???

----------


## nostromo

> *nostromo*,       .     "  "


     .   ,     -105.  :Smile: 
   RA3CC          .  , ,  .

----------


## cytochrom

: 
http://www.wehrmacht-awards.com/foru...d.php?t=581077
E-52 "K&#246;ln" = R-310 "Dozor"
Schwabenland = R-673 "Melnik"
Torn.Fu.g = R-105  -105  ,     .     67 , 20  ?
Mw.E.c = R-311  (schematic is almost identical) 		
15 W.S.E.a (or "b") >>> R-104.

  .

----------

1963

----------


## us4el

"    1939-1945.. "       .       .  ,          .     ...!!!!!73!!!

    .        ,   ........

----------


## RT5Q

> ,  , ,,.    .., .,      .


  . ::::   1977   ""    -862  -863,   .     "".         .  .          "   -71". :Smile:    .  4         .       .    .
" "       .  :Wink:

----------


## RT5Q

> !!!!


    -71  .       -469           .     ,   ,       ,         4-5.    -452 (  )    .      :  -847    ,    .   -873.       -863  862.       .
,     .
 :!: 


> .


    .
 ::::

----------


## 4L1FL

> ,      ""  .   1972  .    -     .       " -24 ,     . ""   ,     ,       .          ,    -     235  .  ,     "BENDIX" .


,      ,         235 ,    -828,   ,     . 20-60 , , ....,   .  ,  -832,    .   . -.   -21, L-39, -12...     ,      .   417   2313...     ,  ...     -828?

----------

().   -  - .  .          (     .   .   (..  )   :   ,   (..        ).             . .      .     .          .      .      .    ,        .

----------

us4el

----------


## cytochrom

: 
http://www.wehrmacht-awards.com/foru...d.php?t=581077
E-52 "K&#246;ln" = R-310 "Dozor"
Schwabenland = R-673 "Melnik"
Torn.Fu.g = R-105  -105  ,     .     67 , 20  ?
Mw.E.c = R-311  (schematic is almost identical) 		
15 W.S.E.a (or "b") >>> R-104.

  .

----------

1963

----------


## _

> . , .   10.  60. .  30.     200.


 -1634.    .     -965.      ? 
,      1  ?  ,   .

----------


## 4L1FL

> ,       "" ?             ,    ""   !    !
> 
>  , -828   " -24" ,     !     "" ,     .     .   " -24"    UA3CR       .  ,    235      ""          .     435- .


-862,863, 828    ,     ,    ...  52-1, 52-7 ...  ...     5,  ,  ....         ,  ,   .  ,   ,         ,      . ,    .

----------


## R0SBD

.               ,     ..    ,        ,  , " ",   ,        (   , , )  ,   .              ,     .       ,          ,              . ,   ,         ,    -     .       ""               ,    . 
    :        ,    ,       .     .   ""  ,   ,        (    )  ,       ,  ,     ,        ,   ..,   ,           ,      ,   ..  . ,     ( ),  .     . ...
 ,    ,       .   .     , ,       ...

----------

RA1QX, RA9CLV, RK1NA, RV4AI, Sergey, UA6ACZ, us4el

----------


## R0SBD

,     -   .   -...
       ,   ,        , ...
   .           ,   .      ()   ,    .       " "  ,         . ?   ...

----------

us4el

----------


## R0SBD

,    .        .        ,   .     ,       ,         ,    .           (     ,       ),   .   ,    .    ,             .        ?       -     .       ,       ?    , .     ...

----------

us4el

----------


## cytochrom

: 
http://www.wehrmacht-awards.com/foru...d.php?t=581077
E-52 "K&#246;ln" = R-310 "Dozor"
Schwabenland = R-673 "Melnik"
Torn.Fu.g = R-105  -105  ,     .     67 , 20  ?
Mw.E.c = R-311  (schematic is almost identical) 		
15 W.S.E.a (or "b") >>> R-104.

  .

----------

1963

----------


## R0SBD

,  , .    ...   .     -  .       ?        ,          ,    .  -     .   ,          ,   (     ),   ( ,  ).           .        ,       ,    ...

----------


## Voevoda

.   ()     ""  ,      .         .       ,     () .  .  "  ".

----------

RU9CA

----------


## KARRA

!!!      .. 71    ....        UW3DI      .

----------


## 4L1FL

UW3BN.      ,    62,       .

----------

RU9CA

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

> ...
>   ,    .. ,   ""...


 ,  ,  ,       ,   ,      !   ""  !

  ,    UW3BN (SK) -      (      ) ,      ,     ,     !      !             ,    -     !

----------

RV4AI, Sergey, us4el

----------


## cytochrom

: 
http://www.wehrmacht-awards.com/foru...d.php?t=581077
E-52 "K&#246;ln" = R-310 "Dozor"
Schwabenland = R-673 "Melnik"
Torn.Fu.g = R-105  -105  ,     .     67 , 20  ?
Mw.E.c = R-311  (schematic is almost identical) 		
15 W.S.E.a (or "b") >>> R-104.

  .

----------

1963

----------


## mopekan

!
         .
      .
 ,        ,       , 
   .      .

    1.   

  :     (1- . 1994 .)     - ,   :          -   ,...

            .       ,    .. , .. , .. , A.M. , .. , .. , .. , .. .


 , ,     .       ,  ??? 
   , .              
,  .       - ,        .
   .      .    ,       .
    .    .    ,   .   .
  , ua9xo, 73!

----------


## RZ6FE

> .


   -  ? ?          -    ?      ...
        .

----------


## RK1NA

> ,         ,    !     -      "    " !


  .
    ?
  ...
...
   -   25-          
     "".
      ...
         .

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

,  ,         ,          !
      ,  !

----------


## mopekan

3      .
 !!!
,  ,    .   
   .       ,

  ,    .
     .   .
  .   ,ua9xo, 73!

----------


## cytochrom

: 
http://www.wehrmacht-awards.com/foru...d.php?t=581077
E-52 "K&#246;ln" = R-310 "Dozor"
Schwabenland = R-673 "Melnik"
Torn.Fu.g = R-105  -105  ,     .     67 , 20  ?
Mw.E.c = R-311  (schematic is almost identical) 		
15 W.S.E.a (or "b") >>> R-104.

  .

----------

1963

----------


## _

> 4  (   )  60


 4-  60     ... ,       ( ).

----------


## sgk

! :!: 
       .
      ()        1946 .   "".
        :
"         ."
       .
  ,      1953 -1954   ()     . ,     .

----------


## sgk

> .        ""     .         ..      .
>  1945-1947            "Dachau"      ,                        .


    .
 1945     ,         .

----------


## Well

> .
> .


1. ,          "".       .
2.          .  ...  
3.   ,         . ,      .
4. ,           .

----------

LY1SD

----------

yl2gl

----------


## karlsson09

http://lucafusari.altervista.org/pag...tml        310  52ʸ   ,  ,       ...      .  "" :  ,    .    .   .   ...PS:      http://www.radiopics.ru/      .   :               ... )

*  7 ():*

 ,     .  :http://lucafusari.altervista.org/pag...P310Dozor.html

----------

1963

----------


## cytochrom

: 
http://www.wehrmacht-awards.com/foru...d.php?t=581077
E-52 "K&#246;ln" = R-310 "Dozor"
Schwabenland = R-673 "Melnik"
Torn.Fu.g = R-105  -105  ,     .     67 , 20  ?
Mw.E.c = R-311  (schematic is almost identical) 		
15 W.S.E.a (or "b") >>> R-104.

  .

----------

1963

----------


## serge22

> Torn.Fu.g = R-105  -105  ,     .     67 , 20  ?


,     -  .     ""   ""  .
  "Gustav" -     .   -    . 
,    .
    , , .

----------



----------



----------


## 1963

> ,     -  .     ""   ""  .
>   "Gustav" -     .   -    . 
> ,    .
>     , , .


 ,      -,      ,     "" - -114     "  "  ,        ... 

 ,  ,         ,       "  "   ... ,       ,    ,        -116. 

    ,        ,         ,   ...

----------

Boris..

----------

*  10 ():*

,    ,     ,     . 
     -305,    ,   .    .
  -    Fu.h.e.u,       .          .

----------



----------

,      .    ,         .    .    ,         ,   -311 -       Fu.H.e.u.    -  .           ,     .        .   ,              ,         ,       ,       .            ,      .  .       ,       .       .  ,          ?    .        . ?

       ?

----------

ua3ycv, UX5PS

----------

> , . , ,   ,   .    .


  ?   ?
  ?  .  -    .
   ,    ?  .
  ,         ,     ?         ,    ,      ? 
 ,           ?     ,   .

----------

long, ua3ycv

----------

